# We use Bully Max Dog Supplement for Muscle Building in out Pits!



## pharrison05

I was skeptical about this product at first, as I am with all dog supplements. After using this for the last 3 months on our dogs, (2 pups that are 5 months, and 2 adults that are over 3 years old) It is safe to say, that we finally found a supplement that works! Checkout our boy now!


----------



## performanceknls

Has anyone else used this?


----------



## davidfitness83

Sounds like spam, unles your giving your dogs a shot of steroids, they are not going to look like that with just a supplement.i forgot to add that there are American Bullies born with this type of body naturally so it's either genetics or steroids in my opinion.


----------



## D.J

agree with david, i highly doubt a supplement alone will produce a body type like this


----------



## performanceknls

I do use some supplements and I see a difference in muscle definition but I wanted to know if anyone else has used this. I think this is advertising but we will let him defend himself  when he logs back on. I know some bullies have that muscle tone naturally so I wanted to see before and after pictures on someone else's dog. I need to order some supplements because I have a dog show in 2 months but I want real proof something works not a clever advertising ploy.


----------



## cEElint

i wanna see before pics of the dog posted


----------



## Chinadog

Is it safe to use it on puppies? I wouldnt think so?? just curious


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Sounds like a gimmick to me! I agree totally with your post David!


*edit*
what really gets me is that it's advertised as .............when that dog is not a pitbull, and it shouldnt be targeted at one breed alone. What about molosser breeds and other muscular dogs??


----------



## boogiebot

im going to have to go with spam on this one too. 3 posts and all of a sudden "hey everyone you should buy this"? call me skeptical just not believing it.


----------



## beccaboo

well that and even for a bully build- what kind of 5 month old pup can be ripped like that??? not natural. JMO.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Yup I agree with you guys :flush: :flush:


----------



## performanceknls

I will check the posters posts and ban them if they are a spammer.


----------



## Mo-Jo

pharrison05 said:


> I was skeptical about this product at first, as I am with all dog supplements. After using this for the last 3 months on our dogs, (2 pups that are 5 months, and 2 adults that are over 3 years old) It is safe to say, that we finally found a supplement that works! Checkout our boy now!


 wow! that dog is muscle bound lol. looks scary... looks good tho


----------



## NinaThePitbull

lol...yeah ok. your in the wrong forum brother. these people here are schooled.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Genetics,food, road work, tug toy, and flirt pole that is what brings out muscle...not vitamin supplements.


----------



## montrell23

*Bully Max*

I was looking for a good supplement for my pitbulls and that Bully Max do work for your pitbulls. I have both of my pits on Bully Max and i can say that it do work and i see a different in my pitbulls!!!!!! You can look at my pictures of them and please believe me when i tell you Spot (9 months) weighted 65lbs and Smoke (4 months) weighted 33 pounds at our last visit to the vet for their check up!!!!


----------



## william williamson

supplements are great for those who aren't educated in the art of training.
since the widespread use of HGH folks have been transferring the laziness of fitness to the bottle and use them in their dogs.
some folks that show,seek definition,yet what provoked that?
competing against enhancement dogs,and the evolution of judging becoming more detailed.


----------



## Firehazard

Sampsons Dad said:


> Genetics,food, road work, tug toy, and flirt pole that is what brings out muscle...not vitamin supplements.


:goodpost: A GREAT DIET  Feed deer, elk, bison, wild game with HIGH protien and dont forget salmon  remember before commercial baked food and synthetisized chemicals and compounds dogs ate the scraps while making dinner, after dinner, and whatever they killed and ate.. Hell, man I just caught Turk chewing on coyote leg, I was like OH DAMMMM, he went out and killed one without me, dont know where the rest is only found a rear hamhock and what looks like the remenance of a front left shoulder, LOL Ya'll know what Turk looks like, at 20 degrees outside he looks no different although he is heavier now he's 43lbs oppose to 37lbs. I like PK's dogs, and thats the way I keep my dogs 24/7 even off season. Bear seasons startin up soon, guess Turk is practicing his track and grab skills HAHAHA.. PK if wild game isn't available I have found no better supplement than frozen biljac, used properly you don't even need kibble with that stuff..

Good post..


----------



## Sadie

william williamson said:


> supplements are great for those who aren't educated in the art of training.
> since the widespread use of HGH folks have been transferring the laziness of fitness to the bottle and use them in their dogs.
> some folks that show,seek definition,yet what provoked that?
> competing against enhancement dogs,and the evolution of judging becoming more detailed.


Yes sir ... You want to know about conditioning a dog read up on some of the old timers keeps and conditioning methods. Also this garbage labels use for puppies there is never a reason to give body building supplements to a growing pup. You want real results you have to put in real work.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Those dogs are pups. they should not even be on any muscle building anything. Its one thing to give regular pup vitamins and supps if your not going to put the added time into researching a healthy diet whether it be kibble or raw, but its a whole other thing IMO to give that muscle building crud to growing pups who can still develope fine muscle and tone through regular exercise and good diet.


----------



## brindlepit58

i tried it,,, it sped up the building muscle process but my dog never turned it that miniature bull that they posted


----------



## Xiahko

I bet it shrunk his you know what too. Poor boy.


----------



## william williamson

Xiahko said:


> I bet it shrunk his you know what too. Poor boy.


ya never know,if he was A cracker it was small from the gate.
trust me...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Often supplements that are not needed or given in excess can actually do more harm than good in the long run...


----------



## salentes

completely agree genetics are a big factor with muscularity. if you have gamebred pit bulldog you will have a naturally athletic muscular dog, the bully which i dont know much about seem to have the heavy bulkier musular look.

the APBT more like a middleweight boxer ripped in athletism

as the bully looks more like a pro wrestler big and buff.

get out there with ya dog roadwork and good diet


----------



## junkyard

Cute little chicken wings hes got for front legs.


----------



## aus_staffy

junkyard said:


> Cute little chicken wings hes got for front legs.


Yeh, I can't stop looking at them either. I kind of want to eat one of them.


----------



## OldFortKennels

You know what makes an in shape dog.........work, yep 4 letter word right there! WORK WORK WORK...........as mentioned above read some of the old keeps, you know how much HAND WALKING went into those??? It takes time and effort, the only supplements a dog might need is to aid in recovery from the work it gets, and even then you are going to have to do alot of work to hurt a dogs muscles. Most of us, myslef included, our dogs can work circles around us. After a good dog workout, I need the supplements, not the dog.


----------



## LoudMouf

LOL at this dude's sales pitch! Please ban this dude. The only thing my dogs need are genetics and work. If some of the breeders would let their dogs out of their kennels for more than twenty mins a day they would learn that exercise can do wonders for all bully breeds. Then if you follow it up with proper diet, wow imagine that......no more pork belly pigs!!


----------



## william williamson

OldFortKennels said:


> After a good dog workout, I need the supplements, not the dog.


wheres my geritollllllll


----------



## dixieland

william williamson said:


> ya never know,if he was A cracker it was small from the gate.
> trust me...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## performanceknls

I am closing this thread, it is obviously a poor attempt at advertising for a junk product. WORK like Andy said will give you results so get off your couch or computer and go work your dogs if you want them to be in shape


----------

